# Awesome New Brush



## Leslie

Carole and I each bought one of these CC Wood pin brushes at the show yesterday. I need to share w/you all how totally amazed I am at how wonderfully it works! It doesn't pull like the pin brush I'd been using does, it gets all the way down to the skin (could almost replace a comb ), is 100% static free and, best of all, Tori doesn't seem to mind it at all. She really hates the other CC Fusion brush (20mm) I've been using, I'm sure it's because it pulls.

Another plus: it was 1/2 the price of the Fusion Oblong brush (27mm pins) I was going to buy.


----------



## JASHavanese

Do the bristles bend when you brush?


----------



## Leslie

JASHavanese said:


> Do the bristles bend when you brush?


Nope, no bending. They're in the same kind of backing as their regular pin brushes and "give" in the same way they do. The only difference is that the pins are wooden rather than metal. They glide through the coat like a hot knife through butter :biggrin1: The saleslady had me use it on a cocker who was in full coat when I was trying to decide if I wanted it or the Fusion one. I couldn't believe the difference. I was sold immediately!


----------



## JASHavanese

Did the Cocker have matts on it?


----------



## Leslie

Not mats, per se, but was a bit "tangly". Tori had a small mat on her side this AM and I was able to get it out w/the brush. However, it took longer to do it like that than if I'd used a comb, I'm sure.


----------



## Thumper

Nice!

I might have to add this brush to my collection, since one of my nice CC combs is missing....STILL! :Cry:

Did you get the 20 or the 27 mm?

K


----------



## irnfit

I have one of those, but it is in the natural wood color. I love it. I use it after I use the stagger tooth comb and it gives a nice finish.


----------



## marjrc

I bought a CC brush about 6 mths ago and LOVE it! this one......

View attachment 23193


I hated the one pin brush I had before this and couldn't understand why Hav owners were gushing over brushes. lol I only used combs on my boys, but since I have this one, I use it (and the combs of course) all the time! It does create static though, unlike the one you got Leslie.

If I get my hands on one like yours, I'll have to try it.


----------



## Leslie

Thumperlove said:


> Nice!
> 
> I might have to add this brush to my collection, since one of my nice CC combs is missing....STILL! :Cry:
> 
> Did you get the 20 or the 27 mm?
> 
> K


Kara~ The wooden one only comes with one size pins. The lady explained that if they were any longer they may break.

When the Havs were finished showing, Carole and I were talking to a couple of the Hav breeders about it and one of them said they love it so much they decided to buy it in both sizes (and they even bought spares, just in case...!)


----------



## Jane

Marj, those are also my favorite pin brushes (the CC oblong ones). The backing is stiffer than the oval ones.

Leslie, thanks for posting this. I was curious about the wood pin brushes. With Lincoln's dense coat, I was envisioning broken wood pins all over the place...


----------



## mellowbo

I have to second Leslie's recommendation! I love this brush. I bathed all three today and none of them complained. Last night I had brushed them all out with the new brush and it was so easy. I am going to get another as a spare! The small one is $25.
Carole


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*my very thick-haired daughter keeps taking the dog brushes*

Alana told me that it isn't fair the dogs get way more expensive brushes than she does. So where are my $50, $35, and $29 brushes?

Maybe if I buy this new one she won't use it or lose it!


----------



## mellowbo

Rikidaisy said:


> Alana told me that it isn't fair the dogs get way more expensive brushes than she does. So where are my $50, $35, and $29 brushes?
> 
> Maybe if I buy this new one she won't use it or lose it!


Geeze, ain't that the truth Linda! I would never spend that much on a brush for myself, lol. You should see how much I just spent on the furkids conditioner. I must be nuts!
Carole


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*What did you get?*

What did you get? At the last show I got a Paul whatever set, it is good and smells nice. I just chopped off all of my own hair yet would never do that to the dogs! How much did you spend?


----------



## Patti McNeil

Y'all have totally sold me on buying this brush, but I do have a question (I don't even have Toby yet, but I've spend hundreds on accessories and hair products!). If I plan to keep him in a puppy cut, does the type of brush or comb matter as much? I don't want to get him one at the dollar store, obviously, but just curious on whether ones at Petsmart/Petco are good enough, or if I should invest in one of the brushes y'all are raving about. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## ama0722

Another thing on the list. 

Leslie and Carole- are you using this instead of a regular CC pin brush?


----------



## Leslie

ama0722 said:


> Another thing on the list.
> 
> Leslie and Carole- are you using this instead of a regular CC pin brush?


I am, cause Tori _hates_ the regular one and she doesn't seem to mind this one much at all. I think it's because it doesn't pull as much as the regular one w/the metal pins.


----------



## mellowbo

Leslie said:


> I am, cause Tori _hates_ the regular one and she doesn't seem to mind this one much at all. I think it's because it doesn't pull as much as the regular one w/the metal pins.


Same here.

Patti, just don't get one of those wire brushes because it hurts them. I would recommend getting this brush and getting it right from the beginning instead of stockpiling brushes like me, lol.

Carole


----------



## danak

Patti-my Itsy is in a puppy cut and matts terribly. I just ordered one of these, so I'll see if it helps. 

We don't brush er everyday, but probably everyother.

Danak


----------



## mintchip

:frusty:I had it in my hand to buy awhile ago but changed my mind at the last second:frusty:


----------



## Patti McNeil

So, I should use a pin brush and not a slicker brush?


----------



## mellowbo

Patti, maybe it's just me but I don't like the slicker brush at all. I tried it on my skin and it hurts!
Carole


----------



## Patti McNeil

That's what I thought when I felt it! I'll use the pin brush and comb and see how that goes. So, I guess everyone is saying that I should invest in the CC brush even though he'll be in a puppy cut, right? Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## marjrc

Patty, if your Toby will be kept quite short, then I don't think you need to spend so much on a brush. I always used combs and only combs. It is when I decided to keep Ricky and Sammy in longer coats that I looked into a good brush and got a CC one. I brush with it first, then I use a greyhound comb, then a smaller two part flea comb, esp. for the face and lastly, I'll brush over everything. With their coats, it's what has worked best for me.


----------



## Missy

Sooooo...what size would I get for 20 lb havs? the small or the large? somehow $25 feels a lot better than $40 or $50. so you think this brush, the cc stagger tooth butter comb would be all I ever needed?


----------



## Leslie

Missy said:


> Sooooo...what size would I get for 20 lb havs? the small or the large? somehow $25 feels a lot better than $40 or $50. so you think this brush, the cc stagger tooth butter comb would be all I ever needed?


Carole would be the best one to answer the size question. I know she's used the smaller one on Vinnie but, didn't say if she thought the larger one would work better for him. The smaller one works best for Tori, and I imagine for Lulu and Gabby, too.

I don't use my stagger-tooth comb all that often. Only when I have a large area to de-mat, otherwise I usually just use my regular buttercomb to get out the individual small ones (but, w/this new brush, hopefully I won't be doing that very often anymore). I also always use a flea comb for her face. As for brushes, the new wood pin brush is the only one I'm using now.


----------



## hedygs

In addition to the brush, what comb do you recommend?


----------



## Jill in Mich

I got the wooden pin brush a few months back and really like it. I just don't like the pin brushes (and neither do the dogs :biggrin1. Tess loves to be brushed with the wooden brush and Cody is much more tolerant. Cody's hair tangles very easily so I still use the #5 CC on him first and then the brush. I don't need the comb on Tess, just the brush.


----------



## hedygs

Jill does one of the buttercombs here listed work? Gitter doesn't matt easily and has pretty silky hair.

http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...catid/358/vname/Chris_Christensen_Buttercombs


----------



## mellowbo

Missy, the smaller brush works great on 20 lb. Vinny. If I was to choose the 3 best grooming things for me they would be the new wooden brush, the CC buttercomb and either the CC or the greyhound finishing comb for the face and feet. 
Carole


----------



## hedygs

#5 that's the one Kimberly recommended as well. Thanks.


----------



## Missy

I ordered them. the small wooden pin brush and the stagger tooth buttercomb. Of course the boys are getting their summer do next week (after the NE paw Pawty of course) but for them their coats are pretty long and poor Jasper has wailing when I comb and brush him-- so hopefully these will help.


----------



## mellowbo

Missy, was it the buttercomb or the stagger tooth? The expensive stagger tooth is really only good for matts and it is heavy. The Buttercomb is more all purpose.
Carole


----------



## Jill in Mich

hedygs said:


> #5 that's the one Kimberly recommended as well. Thanks.


Yep, that's the one Kimberly recommended - that's why I chose it.


----------



## juliav

hedygs said:


> In addition to the brush, what comb do you recommend?


I too love the #5 long tooth comb, it's wonderful on a Havanese coat.

On the other hand I don't like any of the CC pin brushes, but did order the wooden one after Elaine showed it to me after a dog show. I still like to use my slicker brush, as I don't think any slicker brush could possibly do as much damage to Bugsy's coat as my two standards.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Well...........I just bought the brush and a comb! Yea! My own brush does not cost that much money! What's with that?


----------



## Leslie

Linda~ Tori's haircare accoutrements and products cost w-a-y more than any of mine. I hope you and Dexter end up liking the brush as much as Tori and I do. :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Leslie, I bought that brush back at Westminster and absolutely LOVE it. My three are in puppy cuts but the pin brush hurts them, and I dont always need the stagger toothcomb , sometimes they just need a little brushing. It is really a nice brush.


----------



## Missy

uh oh, I got the stagger tooth butter comb! the number 11 that everyone was raving about a few months ago.


----------



## AgilityHav

I have it and love it as well, except I use it more for a touch up brush, then as an all purpose. Some coats, especually the really thick ones, I feel like the wood comb dosnt get all of their hair brushed out, JMHO
I still prefer the pin brushes for major brush outs, and combs for faces and heads....


----------



## ECudmore

I have a 20 lb hav with a thick curly wooly coat and I use the small slicker along with the oblong pin brush and the heavy buttercomb which keeps him mat free.
They are all made by CC.
Elayne and Racquet


----------



## mellowbo

Missy, I, personally, don't use the staggered comb. I hope others will chime in here and say what they think about it.
I use the "purple" buttercomb, lol.
Carole


----------



## Jane

Leslie said:


> Linda~ Tori's haircare accoutrements and products cost w-a-y more than any of mine. :biggrin1:


Same here! But, I figure, Lincoln and Scout have _way_ more hair than I do too.

And I actually do have a lot of hair.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

My new brush and comb should be arriving soon! I can't wait to try it out on Dexter. Thanks so much for recommending the brush!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Received my new brush and small comb (the rotating tines on comb). I love both of them! Tangles came out very easily with the comb. And this brush does feel better on your skin compared to the metal pin brush. Now, I have a little order book from CC.


----------



## Missy

does cc have a rotating tines comb?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Missy said:


> does cc have a rotating tines comb?


Yes


----------



## BeverlyA

My brush arrived and I absolutely LOVE it!!!:first:
Of all the dog products I've purchased so far, this is my number one favorite.
Last night I gave Emma a bath then dried her and it was the first time I could actually use my hair dryer and get 3 strokes of the brush in per second. She looks BEAUTIFUL!!! There was just a very few hairs in the brush when I was finished. Tonight I brushed out Cooper and he didn't squirm one bit and it's the best he's ever looked!
I kept saying over and over how much I loved my new brush. DH said he didn't care how much it cost because he could tell how much I was enjoying it, but it's not even one of the really expensive ones. I'm ready to buy another one just because I love it so much!

Thank you so much for telling us about it!:tea:
Beverly


----------



## mellowbo

Bev, I bought one at the same time as Leslie and I'm going to buy another just in case of whatever...........
Carole


----------



## Leslie

I'm planning to get a spare, too, "just in case of whatever.....". This is the only brush Tori doesn't try to squirm away from when I use it on her. 

So glad others are liking it. And I'm w/you Beverly, I LOVE this brush!


----------



## Patti McNeil

I just ordered this brush and a buttercomb. I'm soooo glad I found this forum!


----------



## Patti McNeil

I got this brush today and can't wait to use it on Toby tonight. Question about the CC buttercomb: do I want the fine tooth or the course?


----------



## Dawna

Dang it Leslie. I had to get this brush. But Bunni thanks you!! It's great for her hair and it's really pretty .....Cru is happy with anything...he loves to get groomed.


----------



## Missy

Jasper doesn't seem to mind this brush as much as his old brush. I think it makes them very shiny


----------



## Leslie

I'm sorry, Dawna, just wanted to share a great find :biggrin1: Glad to know it's working well for your babies. 

Glad Jas is ok with it, Missy. Tori likes it much better than her old one w/the metal pins, too. I agree, it does seem to add a bit of shine to her coat


----------



## mellowbo

Leslie, if you go to Cherrybrook before the 26th would you pick up another one for me?
Carole


----------



## Mraymo

I guess I'm going to have to buy it too. I think I'll wait till I go to a show to get it so I can save on shipping. I didn't realize Cherrybrook had stores, I just assumed it was all mail order and shows. Lucky you (or maybe unlucky since I'd probably spend more). It just kills me to pay shipping and handling.


----------



## LynneOvington

*Thanks Ladies!*

Once again the Hav forum delivers great recommendations! My little guy, Zorro, is 11 months old and either starting to blow his coat or didn't get brushed at all during his 5 night boarding experience last week. For the first time I'm finding lots of mats on him and having to really work at brushing him out. I've been using your basic PetsMart pin brush and various metal combs. I just ordered the C.C. #5 comb and wood pin brush. Hope that makes the grooming sessions easier for both of us! Thanks, again!


----------



## Missy

Has any one tried the wood pin brush their own hair? I was just thinking about that today, but alas I have already used it on the boys. 

How do you guys clean the wood pin brush...get out the hair? (which is much less than with the metal pin brush--Yay)


----------



## JASHavanese

LynneOvington said:


> Once again the Hav forum delivers great recommendations! My little guy, Zorro, is 11 months old and either starting to blow his coat or didn't get brushed at all during his 5 night boarding experience last week. !


Aw you could have brought him to me to babysit. He's at that stage Lynne. If it helps any, his sire had an easy coat change and his dam had a normal one. I hope you get the easy change  Any new pictures?


----------



## LynneOvington

JASHavanese said:


> Aw you could have brought him to me to babysit. He's at that stage Lynne. If it helps any, his sire had an easy coat change and his dam had a normal one. I hope you get the easy change  Any new pictures?


Thanks for the offer Jan! :angel: I'd take you up on it if you lived just a wee bit closer to Austin! I'd love for you to see him again. He's such a cutie! I'm going to take him on my next trip when I fly to Colorado to spend a week with Kristin at her house. We'll see how he does on the plane! I'll send you a new picture after his bath today. He "helped" me with my gardening this AM and now he'll get a bath as my "thank you!" eep:


----------



## Sam375

Jane said:


> Marj, those are also my favorite pin brushes (the CC oblong ones). The backing is stiffer than the oval ones.
> 
> Leslie, thanks for posting this. I was curious about the wood pin brushes. With Lincoln's dense coat, I was envisioning broken wood pins all over the place...


Is a stiffer backing or one with more give to it better? Harry doesn't have a silky coat, wonder if the wooden would get all the way through. He has been matting up more lately. What do you guys all do with the tools that didn't work out for your dogs coat?
I was thinking a for sale thread should be started, with what you have, how much and what type of coat your dog has that it did NOT work on. ???


----------



## Missy

I am also really loving my wood pin brush. Of course my boys are in short puppy cuts now...but they actually seem to like the feel of it more. And it actually makes Cash softer. he has some course hairs through his body and it really smooths and softens them out...and I didn't even use any product...just the brush. I also got to use the #11 stagger tooth butter comb tonight on a few nasty mats on Jaspers ears and Cash's tail (it has been raining not stop here) WOW-- talk about a mat buster...Jasper didn't even flinch.


----------



## mintchip

Missy said:


> I am also really loving my wood pin brush. Of course my boys are in short puppy cuts now...*but they actually seem to like the feel of it more. And it actually makes Cash softer*. he has some course hairs through his body and it really smooths and softens them out...and I didn't even use any product...just the brush. I also got to use the #11 stagger tooth butter comb tonight on a few nasty mats on Jaspers ears and Cash's tail (it has been raining not stop here) WOW-- talk about a mat buster...Jasper didn't even flinch.


Hmmm! They like it better and it softens them. I am really tempted to go shopping!:cheer2:


----------



## Leslie

Tori definitely likes the feel of it much more than the CC brass pin brush I was using. Her coat is so soft anyway, I haven't noticed much in that way. I do think she's a bit shinier, though.

Sally~ Go for it! It really is a great brush. :biggrin1:


----------



## Sam375

I gave in, wood is on the way!


----------



## Leslie

Sam375 said:


> I gave in, wood is on the way!


I hope you end up loving it as much as I do. Good luck and remember to report back to us after you've used it!


----------



## Jane

With the wood pin brush, several of you have mentioned that you don't get as much hair coming out as with the metal pin brush.

Do you think: 1) the metal pin brush was pulling out too much hair OR 2) the wood pin brush isn't pulling out enough hair?

My concern would be that too much dead hair would be left behind, on the dog. 

As all grooming things, this is probably really dependent on what kind of coat your Hav has...such a myriad of coat types in this breed!


----------



## mintchip

Jane said:


> With the wood pin brush, several of you have mentioned that you don't get as much hair coming out as with the metal pin brush.
> 
> Do you think: 1) the metal pin brush was pulling out too much hair OR 2) *the wood pin brush isn't pulling out enough hair?*
> 
> My concern would be that too much dead hair would be left behind, on the dog.
> 
> As all grooming things, this is probably really dependent on what kind of coat your Hav has...such a myriad of coat types in this breed!


Jane that is exactly why I haven't bought one yet. You brush more. They like it. :decision: Less dead hair???? Is it more of a massage brush?


----------



## Sam375

I was thinking the same thing, but I bought a comb also and I figured that the comb should be able to pick up where the wood brush does not, plus I have the slicker and the crappy pin brush as back up.


----------



## Leslie

I am getting less hair in the wood pin brush and I'm thinking it's because it doesn't pull as much as the Fusion one does. Maybe what I was getting out before wasn't _all_ dead hair??? Perhaps, I was pulling out some that weren't really dead yet??? IDK...


----------



## Missy

I have found I get most of my hair out with the combing I do first anyway. But yes there is not as much hair on the wood brush. But when I have used it when they had not been brushed in a while and had been repeatedly rained on I did get more hair. So I think it does get the hair but just doesn't pull as much. But again, my boys are in puppy cuts so the comb really does do most of the work and the brush just makes them look gorgeous


----------



## Sam375

I think I have fallen in love with the cc brush and coat handler.
Harry really is soooo much softer even today, and definatley less tangly. He is still easier to get the wood brush through him. This would not be the case with the other products I used before after it has been almost 2 whole days.


----------



## Trish

Cherrybrook was at the Dog Show here in West Springfield, MA for the July 4th weekend and I had to have the NEW brush everyone has been talking about!! It is "marvelous" that I think my kids now love to be brushed...it is so effortless and SMOOOOOTH stroking that it is a pleasure to use!! I purchased the large one..myu pups range from 14-25 lbs and the small one was too small for them. Well worth the price..of course my hubbie was wondering why it costs so much!! I think he loves the old pin brush on himself because he has such thick hair..maybe I will clean it and give it to him to USE!!! I even bought some coat handler and I am anxious to try it too.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I just ordered this CC wooden pin brush and #5 buttercomb. I had the CC 27-mm brass pin brush and #11 comb and I am not all that impressed. It seems to pull....so hoping for better results with these.


----------



## marjrc

Trish, anything to make the job of grooming so many dogs easier is well worth the cost, in my opinion. lol


----------



## Trish

I doubly agree Marj...unfortunately my husband doesn't always get it!! He doesn't do the grooming so I can understand why he doesn't appreciate what a difference the right "tool" can make.


----------



## juliav

Evye's Mom said:


> I had the CC 27-mm brass pin brush and #11 comb and I am not all that impressed. It seems to pull....so hoping for better results with these.


I don't like any of the CC pin brushes (love the wooden one) as none of them glide through the hair and seem to pull too much. The #11 comb is for dematting, not regular combing. You will love the #5 comb and the wooden brush.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Just received my CC wooden pin brush today. I LOVE it !!! It just glides right through.

Also ordered the #5 comb. Haven't really tried it other than to run it through their hair. I cannot comment yet but liking it a whole lot better than the #11 comb.


----------



## Lynn

I got my wooden brush this week and have been using it and love it! or I should say Casper and Missy really love it!!!

Thank you Leslie for sharing this on the CC wooden brush, makes daily grooming much easier and enjoyable.

It is prefect for Missy, her coat is just so much easier to maintain than Caspers. Casper is going though _*another*_ blowing coat...I think he does it once a year, now starts in May.


----------



## Leslie

So glad you are all loving the brush as much as I do. It's been almost 2 mos. and I'm still loving it! One of my best purchases, for sure!

Lynn~ Tori did another big shedding this year, too. She has a pretty thick, profuse coat and I'm wondering if that may have something to do w/the large amount of hair that comes off her beginning in spring. What is Casper's coat like?


----------



## Dawna

It is a great brush, Leslie. Glad you told us about !!


----------



## fibtaylo

I was telling my DH about the raving going on for the wood brush. He wanted to know when mine was coming, lol. I am ordering my CC wood brush and the #5 comb right now! 

I agree though, I would NEVER spend this much on a comb for me...of course I have a lot less hair, lol.

Thanks to everyone for your great recommendations.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I just ordered it from the Havtohavit store on HRI. Can't wait to get it! I'm going to buy a comb at Nationals, I'd like to see them before I buy.


----------



## fibtaylo

Oh my gosh, I used by CC wood brush last night for the first time, it was amazing! Even my dh who was not particularly happy that I spent that much money for a brush liked it...even sort of agreed it was worth the money, lol.

I bought the CC long-tooth butter comb too and really like that as well. Only problem is that the timing of my ordering was bad. We are taking the pups camping next week for a couple of weeks plus they are starting the blowing coat phase, so they got a VERY short cut last night. Still think the brush is the best thing ever made!!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I love the brush, we seem to leave it out on the table all the time so I know I'm brushing them more. The brush is great and the dogs don't pull away when I'm brushing them so it was worth every penny! I can't wait to buy a comb too, then I can throw away the one I have from the dollar store, it's awful!


----------



## Evye's Mom

I am loving both the wood pin brush and the CC long-tooth comb. I use the comb more often. I think it does a better job of finding the snarls but usually finish off with the brush. Both, IMO, money well spent.


----------



## ama0722

I got the brush today and brushed Dora out while I was waiting and I liked it so much, I went and took the little one back and got the larger one. The lady did tell me though to not use it as the brush to brush them while they are wet (like brush and blow dry) as the bristles will get ruined pretty fast doing that. Just fyi but thanks! I do like it more than I honestly thought I would!


----------



## SMARTY

Which size wood brush did all of you get?


----------



## Pixiesmom

I bought the small one, but she's small. It's works great.


----------



## BeverlyA

I'm not sure if it's been mentioned in the thread for sure, but the wonderful wood pin brush is available from the Hav-to -Hav it general store. So you can get the great brush, PLUS help HRI!

I'm hoping they'll be selling the brush at their booth at Nationals.

Beverly


----------



## Leslie

ama0722 said:


> I got the brush today and brushed Dora out while I was waiting and I liked it so much, I went and took the little one back and got the larger one. The lady did tell me though to not use it as the brush to brush them while they are wet (like brush and blow dry) as the bristles will get ruined pretty fast doing that. Just fyi but thanks! I do like it more than I honestly thought I would!


So, you decided after trying Tori's on yourself it was good enough for your pups, eh? ound:

I'm still loving this brush!!! :thumb:


----------



## Lynn

Leslie said:


> So glad you are all loving the brush as much as I do. It's been almost 2 mos. and I'm still loving it! One of my best purchases, for sure!
> 
> Lynn~ Tori did another big shedding this year, too. She has a pretty thick, profuse coat and I'm wondering if that may have something to do w/the large amount of hair that comes off her beginning in spring. *What is Casper's coat like?*




Casper's coat is like silky on top and thin coat balls in some areas. He has blown his coat every Spring I have had him ( 3 times- now ) I am still cleaning up some problems from it this Spring. DH said " I think we are going to have to shave him down," but I have brushed or cut alot of it out.

Tori's coat looks more like Missy's coat- but Missy's coat is more long and silky and mats alot less than Casper's...If I had two dogs like Casper they would both have short cuts.


----------



## Lynn

ama0722 said:


> I got the brush today and brushed Dora out while I was waiting and I liked it so much, I went and took the little one back and got the larger one. The lady did tell me though to not use it as the brush to brush them while they are wet (like brush and blow dry) as the bristles will get ruined pretty fast doing that. Just fyi but thanks! I do like it more than I honestly thought I would!


Amanda, Thanks for telling us that....I just used it for that! It worked great, too! Guess I better not use it for that....


----------



## ama0722

Leslie said:


> So, you decided after trying Tori's on yourself it was good enough for your pups, eh? ound:
> 
> I'm still loving this brush!!! :thumb:


I used it on myself again  Seriously maybe I wouldn't have poofy hair if I had a $35 hair brush! The real test will be done on Isabelle. Dash and Dora have easy hair. White monster, not so much!


----------



## SMARTY

ama0722 said:


> I used it on myself again  Seriously maybe I wouldn't have poofy hair if I had a $35 hair brush! !


Maybe my hair would look better if I used $20/30 shampoo, then a final rinse solution, then a great conditioner.

Did all of you get the small brush? I'm only ordering one so it has to be the right size.


----------



## ama0722

SMARTY said:


> Maybe my hair would look better if I used $20/30 shampoo, then a final rinse solution, then a great conditioner.
> 
> Did all of you get the small brush? I'm only ordering one so it has to be the right size.


I took back the small while I was at the show and grabbed the large. It is $10 difference but my theory is the less strokes I have to do the better for me and the dogs. None of my dogs like to be groomed so over with is our strategy. If you compare the size it is like the little CC you take in the ring to fluff up v. the regular everyday one.

I was just surprised thinking this brush wouldn't get any hair or matts out and I brushed Dora out and had hair including a few of the tiny armpit matts in it. But doing the difference of brushes on my scalp, I can see why dogs would prefer the wooden pins, it doesnt scratch at all. Sorry guys you know I try everything myself (except the raw!) to see the difference.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I bought the smaller brush. I debated but after having the larger size brass-pin brush, it seems almost too large for such small dogs. I'm glad I bought the smaller size (so far).


----------



## Leslie

I bought the smaller one, mainly because Tori is small. I've found the larger brushes make it more difficult to get to all the areas (armpits, etc.) on her little body. 

Thanks for the brushing wet info, Amanda.


----------



## fibtaylo

So I purchased and love my CC wood brush...however, I have to share this story. This weekend we took our 2 havs on a trip that included 7 hours in the car. I packed poop bags, water, food, leashes, combs and brushes. Please notice that missing from my list of items are toys. Sooooo Macie found the bag and decided that she needed a toy, or at least something to chew on...by now you can probably see where this story is going...what did she find to satisfy her need for a toy...out of all those items...my 1 week old $25 CC wood brush!!! eep: 

My brush is now permanently autographed on the handle with Macie's special signature (teeth marks). Good thing she is just so darn cute:angel:


----------



## Evye's Mom

OH NO Barb. On this side, it's sort of funny. Just sort of though.:laugh:


----------



## SMARTY

Barb, Of course the CC brush is the most expensive thing in the bag. Our Havs have wonderful taste.

"Good thing she is just so darn cute", I know exactly what you are saying ......Galen is like a 2 year old only more destructive, but she is sooooo cute..


----------



## Leslie

Barb~ It appears that Macie's lovin' the new brush, too...just in her own way, though. How is it they have the uncanny ability to always choose the newest, nicest, most expensive, etc. item to chew on??? Like you say, good thing they're so darn cute!


----------



## marjrc

Too funny, Barb ! Is the brush still useable?


----------



## Mraymo

I see on the National's vendor list that they will have CC brushes. I hope they have this one, I want to get it.


----------



## BeverlyA

I know that they will have it at the HRI booth! I believe they will have both the large and small size too.

Beverly


----------



## Mraymo

Oh great. Thanks Beverly.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Awesome brush at www.havtohavit.com*

You can get the brush and support rescue at the same time. Check it out.


----------



## BeverlyA

I found out I mis-spoke about the brushes being in Chicago at the HRI booth. Since there is going to be a CC rep there, HRI is not going to have their CC supplies there for sale. 
Sorry for the mistake!

Beverly


----------



## imamurph

I agree..the CC brushes and Buttercomb are the BEST! They really do glide through the hair...what do they put on them, a teflon coating?

BTW..I see that they came out with a type of cleaning brush for the CC brushes..it's only $5, plus they list instructions on how to properly clean them..

Leslie..I just ordered this brush and copied this from the CC Web site:

The essence of quality in Show Dog Brushes...

Why Proper Brushing is So Important.

Other than the primary function of brushing or styling hair, hair brushing serves several other important purposes; cleaning and massaging the skin, and stimulating the release of a beneficial oil called sebum. Sebum is released by the sebaceous gland at the base of the hair follicle as a result of the gentle hair tugging action caused by brushing. Brushing the hair cleans the hair shaft, follicle, and skin by removing trapped scale, dirt, and oils. Brushing also distributes the Sebum, coating, lubricating, and protecting the hair shaft resulting in a healthy glow or sheen and more flexible hair. Because sebum protects and moisturizes, regular brushing results in hair that is healthier, more manageable, and easier to style. All of Chris Christensen Systems brushes are well balanced and easy to use. Handles are designed to ensure comfortable grip and use.

You May be losing More Coat Than You Realize.

Thick, full coat means a healthy coat. When the coat is thick and full, it's usually healthy, shiny, full of volume and body...most everything you want in a great-looking coat. By using the right tools you can reduce excess coat loss (including thinning, breakage and splitting).

Much excess coat loss CAN be prevented.

Coat loss has three causes. 1. medical conditions, 2. genetic & hereditary factors and 3. physical or chemical damage to the coat from bleaching products, blow dryers and inferior grooming tools and all around improper styling techniques. While some coat loss cannot be solved, the majority of excess coat loss caused by breakage can be prevented by treating the coat right and using proper products and tools.

Now there's good news....

Chris Christensen Systems has constructed the perfect precise brush system. Each brush is specifically constructed and designed for the Show Dog. Three custom designed pin brushes for variety of coat lengths, textures and fullness. A 20mm pin brush for the short coats and toy breeds, a 27mm pin brush for the medium to long coats and a 35mm pin brush for the long, full coats, all three pin lengths are available in both oval shape brush design and oblong shape design. Each brush has a body that is made of Beechwood, a light weight hardwood that won't break easily, a easy firm grip shaped handle designed for superb leverage, omitting stress and fatigue. The supple relaxed cushions are attune according to the specific lengths of each brush, designed to give at the proper point eliminating stretching of the hair therefore eliminating breakage. Stainless Steel pins that have been ground and polished at the tips (not balls) but ground and polished. This procedure has not been regarded in the pet industry or the professional Dog Show World and we urge you to Do The Tip Test: take the brush you have been using and run the pins down your arm and you will see scratches on your arm. This is because those brushes have not been ground and polished and they are very damaging and irritating to the skin of your canine and not only to the skin, for if you were to look at those tips under a magnifier you would find that they look like blades of a saw and they do break and cut hair. In many cases when you see dander after brushing it is not dander at all, it is skin that you have grated off while brushing, just like the scratches you now have on your arm. Take that brush that you have just scratched your arm with and do it a hundred strokes like you brush you canine and see how irritated and flaky your skin will be after that experiment. Now, take any of Chris Christensen Systems brushes and run the pins down your arm and you won't find a scratch, no matter how hard or how many times you run that brush down your arm.

Eliminate undo damage now with one of Chris Christensen Systems Show Dog Brushes. All it takes is the right coat care regimen with the right coat care products and the right coat care tools for a healthy, thick and full coat!


----------

